# Stats for Iuz the Evil in 3.5 ?



## Melkor (Aug 1, 2006)

One of my players mentioned that he recalled an article in Dungeon or Dragon magazine which statted out Greyhawk's Iuz in 3.5 ?

Does anyone here know if this is correct, and if so, what issue ?

Thanks.


----------



## JustaPlayer (Aug 1, 2006)

There is a thread on here with his stats.

Edit: Found it.
http://www.enworld.org/showthread.php?t=165370


----------



## Melkor (Aug 1, 2006)

Thanks JustaPlaya!


----------



## Melkor (Aug 1, 2006)

So what would the Challenge Rating for Iuz be as listed in the 3.5 stats in that link ?


----------



## JustaPlayer (Aug 1, 2006)

They didn't put CR ratings on Deities in 3.x.  My recomendation would be to replace some feats with epic feats first off since that book wasn't utilized.  I would place him anywhere from 40-45.  It's hard to say how much the SDAs would come in.  If you decide to put some epic level feats you might want to give him on more level of cleric so he can cast epic spells.


----------



## ruleslawyer (Aug 1, 2006)

A 3.5-ified version of Iuz's stats (this is not official and a pretty serious departure from the Dragon 294 version) can be found here:

http://dicefreaks.com/phpBB2/viewtopic.php?t=577

That attempts to rationalize the SDAs a bit more into the CR system, and gives Iuz a CR of 35, which I think is right for that build.


----------



## Jason Bulmahn (Aug 1, 2006)

I am 6'7", blond hair, blue eyes.. I enjoy crushing the souls of the innocent and long walks on the beach.. wait.. 

nevermind

Jason Bulmahn
Managing Editor of Dragon


----------



## Melkor (Aug 1, 2006)

IuztheEvil said:
			
		

> I am 6'7", blond hair, blue eyes.. I enjoy crushing the souls of the innocent and long walks on the beach.. wait..
> 
> nevermind
> 
> ...




LOL.


----------



## Garnfellow (Aug 1, 2006)

Melkor said:
			
		

> So what would the Challenge Rating for Iuz be as listed in the 3.5 stats in that link ?




A letter in the latest _Dungeon_ asks why a CR wasn't given for Kyuss. James Jacobs suggests that the big K should have a CR something like 7 higher than the PCs, or roughly CR 28. (I'm on the road and that's from memory, so someone with ready access to that issue should verify.) My best guess would put Iuz at CR 30 or higher.


----------



## ruleslawyer (Aug 2, 2006)

Ah; my bad. Garnfellow did update the stats to 3.5; good job!

I'd place that Iuz at CR 30. Comparing it with, say, the atropal, it's got some strengths but corresponding weaknesses.


----------



## airwalkrr (Aug 2, 2006)

James Jacobs' reply in Dungeon was a good answer to the question of Iuz's CR. In the first place, PCs should never fight gods to "defeat" them. So asking how high level the PCs need to be to reasonably expect to defeat Iuz is a bit silly. PCs can occassionally thwart a deity's plans however, and the guideline James Jacobs cites from the D&DG is a good one to use.


----------



## BOZ (Aug 2, 2006)

not stats, but: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Iuz


----------



## qstor (Aug 2, 2006)

IuztheEvil said:
			
		

> I am 6'7", blond hair, blue eyes.. I enjoy crushing the souls of the innocent and long walks on the beach.. wait..
> 
> nevermind
> 
> ...





What about puppies and torturing paladins in the pits of Dorakka? 

Mike


----------



## JustaPlayer (Aug 2, 2006)

IuztheEvil said:
			
		

> I am 6'7", blond hair, blue eyes.. I enjoy crushing the souls of the innocent and long walks on the beach.. wait..
> 
> nevermind
> 
> ...



That's very funny from someone who's avatar looks like Vecna.


----------



## Jason Bulmahn (Aug 2, 2006)

JustaPlayer said:
			
		

> That's very funny from someone who's avatar looks like Vecna.




Alas, they do not have an Iuz avatar for me..  and my lousy image software on this machine is not good enough for me to create a file small enough to upload.

Jason Bulmahn
Managing Editor of Dragon


----------



## Wraith Form (Aug 6, 2006)

JustaPlayer said:
			
		

> That's very funny from someone who's avatar looks like Vecna.



That's even more funny from someone whose avatar looks like Strahd.


----------



## JustaPlayer (Aug 6, 2006)

Maybe.  But I'm not IuztheEvil.


----------



## Barak (Aug 6, 2006)

Alright, so I know next to nothing about Greyhawk.  So sue me.  But Iuz is a Greyhawk God, right?  How come he's not in the PHB with all the others?  Heck, to me, he has more name recognition than many that made "the cut".


----------



## JustaPlayer (Aug 6, 2006)

Barak said:
			
		

> Alright, so I know next to nothing about Greyhawk.  So sue me.  But Iuz is a Greyhawk God, right?  How come he's not in the PHB with all the others?  Heck, to me, he has more name recognition than many that made "the cut".



He's a demigod and very campaign specific.


----------



## Barak (Aug 6, 2006)

Well..

Darn it, I don't want to turn this into an argument, because I'd lose for sure, since, as I said, I know jack about Greyhawk..  But from my limited understanding, St-Cuthbert would be even more setting specific, or at least as much, no?

I mean..  Before 3E, I, as a non-greyhawk player, had never heard of St-Cuthbert, but I -had- heard of Iuz (in relation to greyhawk, sure, but still).

Maybe it's because he's only a demi-god.  But that raises even more questions for me.  I mean, there's a -country- named (and I assume devoted) after Iuz, right?  Given the standard "more-follower=you're a bigger dude", what gives?

I am so confused.


----------



## Jason Bulmahn (Aug 6, 2006)

I think it all comes down to how campaign specific Iuz is. Unlike many of the other gods, Iuz actually lives on the plane of Oerth and is a very active force there. Divorcing him from that information strips out a lot of what makes him fun and interesting. Adding him to other campaigns with that information requires a lot of assumtions about that campaign world.

That said, Iuz is probably my favorite Deity. He's a cross between a demon and sorceress, bred for his skills in magic.   

Jason Bulmahn
Managing Editor of Dragon


----------



## Barak (Aug 6, 2006)

Yeah, I had noticed he had the material plane has his home plane...

Then again, so does Farlangh.  Of course, in his case, it's easily portable and explainable.

I dunno, it's mostly because St-Cuthbert had always bothered me by being so obviously (in my opinion, from waht lil opinion I have) so setting specific.. and Thenj seeing talk of Iuz, who had always intrigued me, and being passed over hadn't helped.


----------



## JustaPlayer (Aug 6, 2006)

Yeah, Iuz was always a fav with me. Right after Vecna. 

Yes Iuz has his own "empire." However it's a very small empire and is actively fought by just about every country on Oreth. Anyway, Vecna became a lesser god by stealing some power from the poor shlub as he broke out of the demiplane of dread.


----------



## Jason Bulmahn (Aug 6, 2006)

JustaPlayer said:
			
		

> Yeah, Iuz was always a fav with me. Right after Vecna.
> 
> Yes Iuz has his own "empire." However it's a very small empire and is actively fought by just about every country on Oreth. Anyway, Vecna became a lesser god by stealing some power from the poor shlub as he broke out of the demiplane of dread.




I guess you could call one of the largest kingdoms on Oerth small. Besides.. umm... Vecna smells!

Just thought I would get this argument to the level it belongs, before two grown men start arguing about their favorite fictional deity.   

Jason Bulmahn
Managing Editor of Dragon


----------

